# What's Up with TSF



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

I have noticed over the last couple of days that TSF is loading very slowly, now I know for certain that it's not my connection because I just cleaned out my temp folder and did scans with Spybot, Ad-aware,SpywareBlaster, and my Norton AV. I'm not having this problem with other sites. Is anyone else having this problem. :neutral:


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

not sure guy seems to mwork just fine for me. not sure. you may want to go and find the Hijack This program in the downlaods section. could be some other problem that those other third party programs can't see.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

No, he's right, it is slower for me as well. 

I know Danrak is furiously working on forum software updates at this time. May be why.......I'll check "behind the scenes" and advise.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

We've outgrown yet another server. Hopefully within the next month or two I can afford to get a new server.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

ouch.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

WaltSide said:


> ouch.


Yeah, you should see what the new server bills will be alone.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

I have a couple offers of assistance:

- PM me the specs and I can see if my CT franchise connections can get a better price (or not).

- I would be happy to donate my "TSF Bucks" and forego my points total (curr >3000). :grin:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Thanks. I go with LiquidWeb.com though because of their service. I've called them up on the phone at 3 am sometimes with a server problem, and they get right on it. Their service has been great. You can see their comparison with what most other places cover.

What I'm looking at is this though:
2400 GB Premium Bandwidth 
100% Network Uptime Guarantee 
2 Hour Hardware Replacement SLA 
24/7/365 Phone and Helpdesk Support 
Up To 16 IP Addresses Free 
24/7 Pro-Active Service Monitoring 
Free Remote Reboot 
Linux / Fedora Core 2 OS 
Dual Xeon 2.66GHZ Hyperthreaded 
4GB DDR Registered ECC 
3x 36GB SCSI / Hardware Raid 5 
120GB IDE Backup Drive 
50GB Remote Backup
CPanel / Web Host Manager w/InitAdmin 

It'll cost me $750 for the first month, and then only $500 every month after. I'm going with a larger downpayment because I think that this server should last atleast a year, and with the large downpayment I'm saving $25 a month, which would take only 10 months to break even on it. I was thinking about getting it this month, but my credit card company just sent me a letter saying I'm over my limit again.  

Since advertising doesn't bring in all that much money, I'm looking at other ways to make some money, such as the new TSF Store. There is also some other plans in the works, but waiting on some outside parties to create the stuff I need.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 25, 2004)

danrak said:


> It'll cost me $750 for the first month, and then only $500 every month after. I'm going with a larger downpayment because I think that this server should last atleast a year, and with the large downpayment I'm saving $25 a month, which would take only 10 months to break even on it. I was thinking about getting it this month, but my credit card company just sent me a letter saying I'm over my limit again.


WOW. I had no idea it cost so much to host a place like this :4-dontkno


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

danrak... if i had the recources i would definately donate. but alas i am barely making it along on my own as well... have you considered maybe paid advertising... perhaps not pop-up like but mostly links on the sides and when the member or someone clicks the link the other ppl pay you a small bit? i am not sure how this works exactly but i hope things work out well enuff... and i really hope TSF goes on a long and healthy life. i am very fond of this forum. better than most and i love the environment and the community. and i like earning points ^_^


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

No worries about donating. Just helping out with peoples questions and keeping things active is more then most can ask for. 

I do have paid advertising. You should see an ad at the top and the bottom of the forum. There are programs out there, including norton, that do not show these though, and when I get around to it again, they will be disabled for those who have donated. The problem is that most people do not wish to advertise on a forum due to the low click through rate. I also do not like to swamp users with ads, as I think it takes away from the site. 

The site will stay. I ran it for since 2001 without making anything, except for a little bit last year. Like I said, taking into account other resources for making extra money. Hopefully I get some more products for the store soon, including TSF gear for all those that don't want to wait until they have enough points. There are some other ideas also.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

yea the low click rate does make a big problem... well here is what i offer to you.. if you get paid by members just clicking the ads then i will click the ads i see every time i check posts or make posts... and i post alot!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

norin said:


> yea the low click rate does make a big problem... well here is what i offer to you.. if you get paid by members just clicking the ads then i will click the ads i see every time i check posts or make posts... and i post alot!



Thanks, but advertisers hate that, and makes it harder to get them to renew.

The best thing is just to keep active and let others know.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

i gotcha... i will clickity click click click every once in a while for ya.. and i plan on keeping my avid posting attribs alove.. as i like to help ppl when i can and i like the help when i need it.. so i gotcha back dan!


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

CTSNKY said:


> I have a couple offers of assistance:
> 
> - PM me the specs and I can see if my CT franchise connections can get a better price (or not).
> 
> - I would be happy to donate my "TSF Bucks" and forego my points total (curr >3000). :grin:


Ummmm... I don't quite have 3000 points, but I'm willing to forego my points total too (not much, but anything I can do to help):grin:


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

see dan we all got your back on this guy.


----------

